# Styrofoam in the tank



## Martin in Holland

I am thinking of using Styrofoam under the substrate and rocks to make a basic shape as I'm going to use only superficial rooting plants like HC, Hair grass and Glosso. This will hopefully safe me a lot of substrate but I am hoping it will keep the substrate from rolling down hill when I place the rocks on it as I want to go ferly high in the back.....

BUT is it possible ...or even a good idea to use Styrofoam in this way?....Does anyone here have a good idea in how to keep the substrate from going down to the foot of the hill(s)?.....How do you guys do this?......should I just use lots of rocks stacked up and wouldn't this get to heavy?


----------



## foxfish

I am not sure what styrofoam is but polystyrene is safe.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Im not sure about the styrofoam Martin. I have however seen James Findlay using what looks like corrugated plastic strips to keep the substrate in place. Check this video out ('Altitude' Aquascape by James Findley - Nature Aquarium Step by Step Tutorial | The Green Machine) to see how he is using the plastic to stop the substrate moving.  

Hope this helps?


----------



## Lee Sweeting

foxfish said:


> I am not sure what styrofoam is but polystyrene is safe.


 

I think styrofoam and polystyrene are the same thing? I could be wrong though?


----------



## kirk

I think lotsof people use egg crates and similar you could even use kid building blocks old leggo. I wouldn't use polystyrene myself.


----------



## DTL

If you look at the Tropica website, a lot of the tanks they set up use polystyrene aka styrofoam under larger rocks. See layout 62 as an example.
It's totally inert and safe to use.


----------



## Martin in Holland

egg crates or lego....hmmmm...or Styrofoam (polystyrene)....all those will safe a lot of substrate for sure...
All ideas are welcome...thx so far guys
 My substrate needs to move up about 35 cm within 40 cm, this is very steep and I'm really very puzzled in how to achieve this


----------



## kirk

I won't have my chips in the stuff


----------



## foxfish

I made a whole scape from polystyrene


----------



## Trevor Pleco

I used polystyrene under a big 760l rock scape recently with no problems, just double check its not had anything injected into it which they sometimes do in the building trade...


----------



## Martin in Holland

foxfish said:


> I made a whole scape from polystyrene


very helpful...thx

also helpful was the Findley scape...I did see the movie on youtube already but the pictures are even better


----------



## brycie1978

Martin in China said:


> I am thinking of using Styrofoam under the substrate and rocks to make a basic shape as I'm going to use only superficial rooting plants like HC, Hair grass and Glosso. This will hopefully safe me a lot of substrate but I am hoping it will keep the substrate from rolling down hill when I place the rocks on it as I want to go ferly high in the back.....
> 
> BUT is it possible ...or even a good idea to use Styrofoam in this way?....Does anyone here have a good idea in how to keep the substrate from going down to the foot of the hill(s)?.....How do you guys do this?......should I just use lots of rocks stacked up and wouldn't this get to heavy?


 


Wouldn't use styrofoam m8 I used it it mines, done the DSM for about 6-7 weeks then filled the tank & nipped out for half an hour & when I got back in the tank was a mess with the soil.

Even with the weight of large rocks the styrofoam still managed to float & lift everything , luckily enough the rocks fell to the centre of the tank & not against the edges.

Don't think I would have been happy having another tank burst on me lol.


----------



## Martin in Holland

thanks brycie, I will keep this in mind...although I think my rocks will be big enough to keep the Styrofoam from floating


----------



## brycie1978

That's what I thought aswell Martin I had 4 large rock's on one bit & 5 large rocks on the other & believe it or not it was the piece with the 5 on it that decided to float.


----------



## Martin in Holland

brycie1978 said:


> That's what I thought aswell Martin I had 4 large rock's on one bit & 5 large rocks on the other & believe it or not it was the piece with the 5 on it that decided to float.


 thx...I will probably only use a 1 or 2 cm thick peace just to keep the bottom glass from cracking, than some lave stones and over that fine gravel as planting substrate


----------



## roadmaster

I tried this once in cichlid tank with rock formation's made from styro amd then sprayed with textured paint and clear coat.
Also used styro under the large rock's to protect the glass.
Soon discovered that the cichlid's were pecking pieces of this off of decor in search for food ,and it then became free floating mess.


----------



## Martin in Holland

roadmaster said:


> I tried this once in cichlid tank with rock formation's made from styro amd then sprayed with textured paint and clear coat.
> Also used styro under the large rock's to protect the glass.
> Soon discovered that the cichlid's were pecking pieces of this off of decor in search for food ,and it then became free floating mess.


 It may look like a cichlid tank now, but it will be planted so I won't have any troubles with fish biting pieces off of it...but thx for the info


----------

